# Rockport



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishing is slow. Ice is 3" thick








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

What part of the lake?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

By the dam

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Only bite I've had all day. Fishing in 26 feet of water

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for the report. When how long have you been out there? Are there very many others out on the lake?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Five vehicles in the parking lot. Been here since 11

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

That's part of the problem... getting there at 11. You missed the best time for the bite. Most lakes are ending or finished by 11 am. Least wise, things really slow down that late in the morning. You need to start at sunup.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

bow_dude said:


> That's part of the problem... getting there at 11. You missed the best time for the bite. Most lakes are ending or finished by 11 am. Least wise, things really slow down that late in the morning. You need to start at sunup.


 Starting at midnight is good as well. But cold


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Love that night time fishing. You are right about the cold. I will be taking a group of Venture Scouts to Strawberry in two weeks to fish thru the night. They are going to experience a sensation of cold they never knew existed. Good thing I have a tent with a 4,000 BTU heater.


----------

